# 2 speakers in trunk



## derekwu77 (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a '05 ZHP sedan with the HK system. In the trunk there are 2 separate speakers in the middle attached to the rear deck. Am I correct in assuming that these are the subwoofers? Can these be removed and replaced by 10" subwoofers? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

They are woofer and you can not easily mount 10" there. Anything is possible with modification and custom builds but the only easy remounts to the rear deck are JL stealth boxes or you could to this install from BSW one of our board sponsors. For $999 you could do a nice DIY :thumbup:


----------



## derekwu77 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmm..Thanks for the info. I guess I was hoping they were easily replaceable. Guess I'll have to start saving up if I want a good solution . 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the JL Stealth box replace the rear speakers, not the subwoofers, right?


----------



## bmw323ic (Apr 12, 2005)

If it is a subwoofer, wat size is it? im interested in 8" HK subwoofer. thanks!!


----------



## derekwu77 (Mar 21, 2005)

No, they are definately not 8"....maybe 6x9"? (they're oval shaped) Dunno much about this stuff...still learning . And I'm not taking them out just yet...just seeing what options I have should I decide to replace them.


----------



## Glatt330 (May 5, 2004)

Hi Derek - 
We recently removed the stock H/K subwoofers to upgrade. It's a simple process if you have a door panel remover. Your local audio store can also do this in seconds for you with their tool, because you don't want to break them or the assembly. The H/K subwoofers are located in a plastic assembly attached to the roof-deck of your trunk. Just pop the 2 white door panel studs loose from the deck. Then unclip the wiring harness from the other side. After unclipping, slide this entire assembly 1 inch towards you and it drops into your hands. If you're a do-it-yourselfer ... when these studs pop loose they'll make a LOUD snap and you'll think for sure you broke everything!!! LOL. It's a little unnerving the first time, so I'd suggest that panel remover or a quick trip to your installer.

In the picture below you'll see the location of these door-panel studs (white prongs at the top). Along the bottom, you'll notice two tabs. These simply slide into clips in your deck and hold that side in. Whew! What weanie subs!!! They're oval shape and similar in size to a regular door speaker, so you'll have a hard time finding a worthwhile replacement that also fits inside this assembly. I think the best after-market replacements also replace this entire housing.

The second image shows the rear deck after removing the H/K subs. These openings lie directly below the felt deck (behind your headrests) in the passenger cabin. This allows improved bass to enter your cabin without dropping the seats or ski-pass through. You'll notice the stock wire harness is just tucked back into this opening, so I can use it in the future if I decide to replace the H/K assembly. I went with a sealed box in the trunk housing a JL Audio W7, and ran separate wires from the Head-unit to the sub. You have to purchase line-level adapters to install between the head unit and your new subwoofer amplifier, but they aren't expensive.

Here's the Harmon Kardon Subwoofer assembly - removed from deck (roof) of trunk:









Here's the deck view from below after removing:


----------



## derekwu77 (Mar 21, 2005)

hmmm...mine look different than that, probably the same stuff inside...there in 2 separate casings. 

If they are 6x9, couldn't I just change to different/better 6x9 speakers using the same "enclosure"? 

Thanks for all this info guys...helping me a lot.


----------



## Glatt330 (May 5, 2004)

Sorry, Derek. I haven't seen the '05 H/K setup yet, but now I'm curious to stop by the dealer and check one out.


----------



## derekwu77 (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a few pictures I took of it to show u.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like the coupe and sedan have totally different setups, though both appear to be free-air subs.

Now, on the sedan, are there other speakers in the rear deck? Directly above those 2 subs or in a different location back there?

On the coupe, removing the assembly and exposing the holes they fire thru looks like a perfect way to get the bass from an aftermarket sub into the passenger cabin. I'm salivating just thinking about the upgrade possibilities - no metal cutting needed.


----------

